# normal compression range for a 2005 Passat (2.8L) engine?



## un_ave (Feb 21, 2006)

What is the acceptable range values for valve compression test on a 2005 Passat 2.8L engine?
Thanks


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: normal compression range for a 2005 Passat (2.8L) engine? (un_ave)*

anytime I have checked compression its usually 90-98psi


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: normal compression range for a 2005 Passat (Slimjimmn)*

if your near sea level your compression should be in the 175-200 range the higher the lower the reading say at 5000 feet subtract about 20 psi


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: normal compression range for a 2005 Passat (tacurong)*

My Bentley only goes up to 2004..but unless VW changed the CR for later versions of the V6...this spec should be good 4U:
New: 131-203psi
Wear Limit: 109 psi
Permissilbe difference between all cylinders (highest to lowest reading) : 45 psi.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

